# Attaching moss to submerged hardscape?



## Narelle (Dec 6, 2013)

I have some moss coming in the mail today that I want to attach to my hardscape.

The problem is that I want to attach it to huge heavy slate caves that sit right on the bottom glass, under the substrate. I can't remove them from the tank to attach moss to them, and the bigger one is pretty tight around the glass in most places, so it's a bit hard to work around.

I tried super glue with some moss I had in the tank previously, but it didn't work out well at all. I'm also really sick of getting my fingers coated in super glue (I've got lots of rhizome plants that I glue down), so I'd rather not glue it. I'm pretty absolutely against gluing it, actually. I lost the last batch of moss I had (literally, it got washed away so who knows if it's alive somewhere in the tank), and this time I'm using more expensive moss, so I really want to make sure it doesn't get lost or die.

So any suggestions for other ways to anchor the moss down until it attaches itself? I was thinking maybe using some mesh or thread attached to plant weights and just kind of draping that over the areas I want it, do you think that would work?
(There are boisterous tiger barbs, a bristlenose pleco, and a roughly 4" catfish in the tank currently, not sure this would survive them without much more weight than plant weights would give me. I do have extra slate I could use also though?)

It's the back side, but here's a picture of the big cave before it went in the tank so you can see what I'm talking about. I'm planning to have some christmas moss on the top flat spaces and weeping moss tucked into the crevices in the side.


----------



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Off the top of my head, I would try bending a stainless steel mesh to conform with the shape of the surface you're putting it on and leave it on top of the moss for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Narelle (Dec 6, 2013)

Would I be able to find that in a regular hardware store?

And it wouldn't kill the moss? Do I just make sure it's not too tight?


----------



## kubiztzar (Sep 4, 2013)

considering the limiting factors you mentioned, I think a practical approach here would be to take some of the extra slate you have and chisel/hammer out several smaller pieces (you'd want a variety here so look to shape a more symmetrical set of flat pieces for the xmas on the flat ledges, some pieces that are flat on the bottom but maybe a bit rougher on the top for further xmas/willow applications, and maybe a few more with an all-around more jagged/rougher appearence that might prove beneficial for the willow-wedged-into-the-crevices application), cut the moss into shorter/fine pieces, layer thinly to the newly chiseled slate rocks, tie-off with some black cotton thread (which will disentegrate over time), and then place as desired (looks like some of the extended flat ledges and a few of the more hidden crevices that are lower in this piece could hold some of the new willow-tied-slates quite well).


----------



## mrsundquist (Oct 8, 2014)

*Use Thread*

I have had success tying java moss to sinking driftwood using thin thread. After a few weeks, the moss had attached itself without needing thread and was proliferating.


----------



## StylistDave (Sep 15, 2014)

I use fishing line to tie my mosses to hardscape. Maybe do like the poster above and just tie it to smaller pieces to weigh it down and blend in with what you want, and in time it will grow into your bigger pieces too.


----------



## mattcham (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the wire mesh idea is best. Find a mesh with large enough holes so the moss can easily grow through it and the mesh does not block out too much light. I find that when I simply weigh the moss with small stones (instead of mesh), the moss will grow around the stones as expected but will get dislodged and float away after the dead moss under the stone disintegrates.


----------



## Narelle (Dec 6, 2013)

But where can you get the mesh? I tried lowes, my LFS that sells tons of planted tank stuff, and a craft store and no luck. :/ I have the moss waiting to go into the tank and I'd rather get it in there are soon as possible.

My second best bet seems to be using spare pieces of slate, though I'm not terribly crazy about having extra pieces bumping around in there.

And to those suggesting tying, the cave can't be moved and is in too tight a place to really get to it. There's nothing to tie to.


----------



## Dugsul808 (Jul 30, 2012)

i find this process very complicating unless its not apart of your scape. if it isn't then i'd go right ahead and tie it with some thread.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I have just grabbed a bunch and stuck it under a rock or pushed it in branch of driftwood. It doesn't float so if you can pinch it in somewhere it will start growing and attaching it self. Can you lift the rocks up and just get little of it under the rocks to hold it?


----------



## AEWHistory (Nov 6, 2008)

I want to resuscitate this old thread:
If you're using steel mesh to anchor moss then what do you do about sharp edges? You're going to need to cut it to shape and the cut edge will be sharp to the fish and other animals inside the tanks, right? So I'm not sure what to do. Even if I sand down the cut edge I'm not sure I solve the problem. I think when the moss grows out it will eventually block the sharp edge, but that could take weeks and even then the moss may grow in a way that doesn't prevent the animals from hurting themselves.

Am I overthinking this?


----------



## ChalupaBatman (Feb 12, 2015)

My go-to has always been fishing line but my latest attempt was to use a hairnet that I got at walmart. Though to get the holes large enough for the moss to easily grow out you need to stretch it and secure it with thread or line, you may also need to strategically cut some areas of the net to help it grow out a bit faster.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

AEWHistory said:


> I want to resuscitate this old thread:
> If you're using steel mesh to anchor moss then what do you do about sharp edges? You're going to need to cut it to shape and the cut edge will be sharp to the fish and other animals inside the tanks, right? So I'm not sure what to do. Even if I sand down the cut edge I'm not sure I solve the problem. I think when the moss grows out it will eventually block the sharp edge, but that could take weeks and even then the moss may grow in a way that doesn't prevent the animals from hurting themselves.
> 
> Am I overthinking this?


I think you're overthinking it, but it depends on what else is in the tank. There are many examples of tanks with relatively sharp materials in them, anything from pointy twigs to sharp-ish rocks. I think most fish just avoid them and it wouldn't be an issue, but if you have something especially fragile (like bettas with flowy tails, for instance), it can be an issue.

If you're especially worried, though, we're talking about metal screen material, basically: Simply fold 1/4" of the edge under, and no more sharp edge.  You loose a little in the way of square inches, but that should be perfectly safe, for the most part. The corners may still be sharp? Some hot glue might take of that. Make little baby-proof corners, LOL. (obviously before you cover it with moss and put it in the tank)


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I just stuff it in whatever crack, crevice or hole I find and let it do it's thing.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Dead2fall said:


> I just stuff it in whatever crack, crevice or hole I find and let it do it's thing.


OP has flat slate. Not a lot of cracks, crevices, or holes available. 

(although this thread is from last October)


----------

